# gerund of ability verbs



## Qcumber

Hi.  What is the gerund of maka- verbs of ability?
My try.
*súlat* = written document
ordinary verbal forms
sumúlat = to write [focused on the person who writes]
sulátin = to write [focused on the document that is written]
ability verbal forms
makasúlat = to be able to write [focused on the person who writes]
masúlat = to be able to write [focused on the document that is written]

1) *Nang makasúlat ng pangálan niyá ang binátà ay nátuklasáng siyá ang anák ng kalíhim.*
= When the youth was able to write his name, it was discovered he was the secretary’s son.

2) *Más mabúti ngayón ang pagkasúlat ng binátà.*
= The youth’s ability to write is better now.


----------



## Pinyot

_Nang makasulat ng pangalan niya ang binata ay natuklasang siya ang anak ng kalihim._

_*M**atapos *makasulat ng pangalan niya ang binata ay natuklasang siya ang anak ng kalihim._
After being able to write his name, it was discovered he was the secretary's son.

Makes more sense, right? Actually, the example you gave made sense already. Verbs that contain the prefix maka can also be interpreted as a past tense verb.

Maghain ka na nang makakain tayo.
Set the table so we can eat.

Nanumbalik ang kanyang lakas nang makakain.
He regained strength after eating.

To avoid confusion, it is better to use matapos instead of nang when using maka-verbs in past tense form.

Nanumbalik ang kanyang lakas matapos makakain.
He regained his strength after eating/being able to eat.


Mas mabuti nagyon ang pagkasulat ng binata.

This is another example of contracted Tagalog words. Pagkasulat in this example is a contracted form of pagkakasulat.

Pagkakasulat - way of writing, handwriting(sulat-kamay)


May I ask where you got these sentences? I'm curious why the author chose to use these Tagalog words.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> Mas mabuti ngayon ang pagkasulat ng binata.





Pinyot said:


> This is another example of contracted Tagalog words. Pagkasulat in this example is a contracted form of pagkakasulat.
> Pagkakasulat - way of writing, handwriting(sulat-kamay)



I am not talking about his penmanship, but his recovered ability to write.
I imagined he had an accident, and that he could neither speak nor write for a long time. Then he managed to move his hand and write his name.

Perhaps ability verbs have no gerund.



> May I ask where you got these sentences? I'm curious why the author chose to use these Tagalog words.



I am the author of these sentences.


----------



## Pinyot

_Nang makasulat ng pangalan niya ang binata ay natuklasang siya ang anak ng kalihim.
_When the youth was able to write his name, it was discovered he was the secretary’s son.
_
Mas mabuti ngayon ang pagkasulat ng binata.
_The youth’s ability to write is better now.

The translations you used on "write" weren't in gerund form, in order to turn them into gerunds, we must use the present participle form of "write".

The youth's writing is better now.
_Ang pagsusulat ng binata ngayon ay mas mabuti.

_As you can see "writing" is now part of the gerund phrase(subject) "The youth's writing" and "is" is the verb.

_Pag-_ and _PagCV-_* verbs are commonly used as gerunds.
*CV - first consonant and vowel in the first syllable of the root word.

_Ang pagtupi ng papel ng tama ay kailangan sa origami._
Folding the paper correctly is needed in origami.

_Ang paninigarilyo(pagsisigarilyo) ay pinagbabawal sa mga_ pampublikong sasakyan.
Smoking is prohibited in public vehicles.

_Ang paninigarilyo sa pampublikong sasakyan ay pinagbabawal._
Smoking in public vehicles is prohibited.

Other progressive forms of verbs are also used as gerunds or gerund phrases.

_CumV_- verb: T-um-A-tawid
_Ang tumatawid ng kalsada nang walang ingat ay maaaring_ masagasaan ng sasakyan.
Those who are crossing the street without caution can be hit by a car.

_nagCV_- verb: _Hirap_(hard,suffer) = _nag-HI-hirap_
_Tulungan natin ang naghihirap._
Let's help the suffering.

_naCV_- verb: _Tulog_(sleep) = _na-TU-tulog_
_'Wag mong guluhin ang natutulog._
Do not disturb the sleeping.

_nangCV_- verb: _Daya_(cheat) = _nang-DA-daya_
_Ang mga nandaraya(nangdadaya) ay mahuhulin din balang-araw._
Those who are cheating will be caught someday.

_CinV_- verb: _Sabi_(say) = _S-in-A-sabi_
_Unawain mo ang aking sinasabi._
Understand what I am saying.

_iCinV_- verb: _Tayo_(stand,build) = _i-T-in-A-tayo_
_Ang itinatayo nila ay mga bagong bahay._
What they are building are new houses.

_CinV_-...-an verb: _Tayo_(stand) = _T-in-A-tayu-an_
_Siya ay umalis sa kanyang tinatatayun._
He left from where he was standing.

For more info on Tagalog Verb Conjugations, there is a chart at Wikipedia.com. Keywords: Tagalog Grammar.

As with my other posts, corrections are welcome if you feel there are inconsistencies or mistakes.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> _Mas mabuti ngayon ang *pagkasulat* ng binata._





Pinyot said:


> The youth’s ability to write is better now.
> The translations you used on "write" weren't in gerund form, in order to turn them into gerunds, we must use the present participle form of "write".
> The youth's writing is better now.
> _Ang pagsusulat ng binata ngayon ay mas mabuti._



Pinyot, I thought *pagkasúlat* was the gerund of the ability verb *makasúlat* "to be able to write".

The gerund you use, *pagsusulát*, is that of *magsulát* "to put into writing" that constrasts with *sumúlat* (gerund: *pagsúlat*) that simply means "to write". 

*Magsulát* and *sumúlat* are _not_ ability verbs.


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> .
> progressive forms of verbs are also used as gerunds or gerund phrases.
> 
> _CumV_- verb: T-um-A-tawid
> _Ang tumatawid ng kalsada nang walang ingat ay maaaring_ masagasaan ng sasakyan.
> Those who are crossing the street without caution can be hit by a car.
> 
> _nagCV_- verb: _Hirap_(hard,suffer) = _nag-HI-hirap_
> _Tulungan natin ang naghihirap._
> Let's help the suffering.
> 
> _naCV_- verb: _Tulog_(sleep) = _na-TU-tulog_
> _'Wag mong guluhin ang natutulog._
> Do not disturb the sleeping.
> 
> _nangCV_- verb: _Daya_(cheat) = _nang-DA-daya_
> _Ang mga nandaraya(nangdadaya) ay mahuhulin din balang-araw._
> Those who are cheating will be caught someday.
> 
> _CinV_- verb: _Sabi_(say) = _S-in-A-sabi_
> _Unawain mo ang aking sinasabi._
> Understand what I am saying.
> 
> _iCinV_- verb: _Tayo_(stand,build) = _i-T-in-A-tayo_
> _Ang itinatayo nila ay mga bagong bahay._
> What they are building are new houses.
> 
> _CinV_-...-an verb: _Tayo_(stand) = _T-in-A-tayu-an_
> _Siya ay umalis sa kanyang tinatatayuan._
> He left from where he was standing.


Yes, these examples are good. Thanks a lot.
The problem is that these are not gerund and gerund clauses.
Besides, q


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot said:


> .progressive forms of verbs are also used as gerunds or gerund phrases.





Pinyot said:


> _CumV_- verb: T-um-A-tawid
> _Ang tumatawid ng kalsada nang walang ingat ay maaaring_ masagasaan ng sasakyan.
> Those who are crossing the street without caution can be hit by a car.
> _nagCV_- verb: _Hirap_(hard,suffer) = _nag-HI-hirap_
> _Tulungan natin ang naghihirap._
> Let's help the suffering.
> _naCV_- verb: _Tulog_(sleep) = _na-TU-tulog_
> _'Wag mong guluhin ang natutulog._
> Do not disturb the sleeping.
> _nangCV_- verb: _Daya_(cheat) = _nang-DA-daya_
> _Ang mga nandaraya(nangdadaya) ay mahuhulin din balang-araw._
> Those who are cheating will be caught someday.
> _CinV_- verb: _Sabi_(say) = _S-in-A-sabi_
> _Unawain mo ang aking sinasabi._
> Understand what I am saying.
> _iCinV_- verb: _Tayo_(stand,build) = _i-T-in-A-tayo_
> _Ang itinatayo nila ay mga bagong bahay._
> What they are building are new houses.
> _CinV_-...-an verb: _Tayo_(stand) = _T-in-A-tayu-an_
> _Siya ay umalis sa kanyang tinatatayuan._
> He left from where he was standing.



Yes, I know this, and your examples are very good. Thanks a lot. 
Unfortunately, these are _not_ gerunds and gerund clauses. As you say yourself these verbal forms are in the progressive / uncompleted / imperfective aspect. 
Besides, none of these verbs is an ability verb (the topic of the thread).


----------

